# Multicolored Furs



## Nikolinni (May 16, 2015)

So I'm not sure if I posted anything about this here, but I had posted a story idea once to /r/furry. And given that my character designs tend to be rather colorful it only naturally followed that my story would utilize lots of colored anthro characters - greens, blues, reds, purples, etc. Apparently if you don't give some type of feasible explanation it's stretching the believably of the story even if it's set in a fantasy setting (mine was urban fantasy, so I suppose they just threw that in there for reference). It's also too anime-ish according to that commenter. 

So wait, you mean to tell me we can live in a fandom where people make colorful furs with ALL KINDS of different furs and patterns and what nots, but the second you do that in your story it's suddenly too anime-ish and runs the risk of not being beleiveable or able to take seriously? Really, guys? 

What are y'alls thoughts on this?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 16, 2015)

It _is _kinda hard to take sparkledogs seriously imo.


----------



## Gator (May 16, 2015)

what kind of serious story involves multi-colored talking animals?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> what kind of serious story involves multi-colored talking animals?



The kind where they're slaughtering each other mercilessly.


----------



## GamingGal (May 16, 2015)

People are going to complain regardless.

I think it doesn't matter if your characters are natural colored or crazy colored, normal markings or fantasy markings, winged wolves or huge dragons. A story is a story is a story. If you want to make an urban fantasy with loudly colored characters, do it. People don't question movies or stories when there are humans with wildly colored hair or hair styles or tattoos. It's basically the same thing as that *shrugs*


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 16, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> It _is _kinda hard to take sparkledogs seriously imo.



No character should have a full page dedicated to describing the shape and color of their individual markings. Its so much easier to say "the fox" and have the already extant mental image of a standard red fox pop into your head.


----------



## Conker (May 16, 2015)

Depends on a lot of things, but mostly execution. I feel  like if you're going with talking animals, all of a sudden calling out strange colors as "UNBELIEVABLE" is silly as shit.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 17, 2015)

Just say it's fur dye, and maybe they'll be lest skeptical about unnatural coloring, which as Conker said, is silly asf.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 17, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> No character should have a full page dedicated to describing the shape and color of their individual markings. Its so much easier to say "the fox" and have the already extant mental image of a standard red fox pop into your head.



Myself wouldn't go too far with markings if my characters had any. I'd probably just say "Special markings" or "Special fur/stripe patterns" and just leave it at that, really.


----------

